# ONR New Formula



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Just used this tonight for the first time... definitely a vast improvement on the original ONR :thumb:

As for the scent...:argie:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i didnt think there was much difference apart from the smell, and i use to loved the original smell 

but still the best detailing product out there imo, would never be with out it now


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I found it a lot more "slick" than the original formula... but I hated the scent of it :lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

it is suppose to be more slick, i couldnt tell the difference tbh... might just be me though?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I need to get my hands on the V2 version.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

how do you know which is V1 and which is V2?


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

It as a label saying that is the new formula.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Hooray!! mine has a little gold label on it, proclaiming 'NEW FORMULA'


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mine is the new formula, never tried the old one to compare.


----------

